# How to upgrade from companion keepers licence to basic reptile???



## Sam123 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi y'all as I am in the market for a new addition im going to need to upgrade or change my licence from companion to basic reptile, if anyone knows the process of how to do this it would be greatly appreciated!

Kind regards 
-Sam


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jul 11, 2016)

How old are you, and how long have you held your current licence? The best approach is always to contact the Department, I've found that they answer emails pretty promptly.


Jamie


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jul 11, 2016)

Just apply for the new level licence and pay the money for the period required.

I doubt they'll credit you the existing licence if not yet expired.


----------



## bluelindley (Jul 11, 2016)

http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/l...pets/apply-for-a-native-animal-keeper-licence

Brendon


----------



## Sam123 (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks everyone who answered  I contacted the wildlife team as suggested and they walked me through it, still have not received the record ebook login, but hopefully soon so I an pick up a particular scaly friend I reserved  

Kind regards 
-Sam


----------

